# Quality of these bands



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I have been thinking lately that the music I listen to may not be of the highest recording quality, so I was hoping to get some opinions on the following bands.
Three Days Grace
Blink-182
Trapt
Mayday Parade
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus

For those who listen to these bands, are their recordings typically good?


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

High compression levels are at fault for most of todays crappy recordings. To validate what your ears are telling you, you can look up the dynamic range of those recordings & compare them to others at the Dynamic Range Database &/or download the TT Loudness Meter.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

I must say blink 182 is not that bad imo, I listen to them on a pretty regular basis.. But keep it 1:1 


Sent from my Lumia 1520


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Blink 182 is very "stuck in junior high" to me. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

are we grading these bands on audio quality, or just whether we like them or not?

I think we could probably like industrial noise, if it had a back-beat and a little cymbal crash now and them...


or, some of us could. 




not me, mind you, but some of us would dig a little "hammers on steel, conveyor belt rumble, pile driver hydraulic swoosh" in their day...


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Blink 182 is very "stuck in junior high" to me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I mostly focus on Travis' percussion...


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

cajunner said:


> are we grading these bands on audio quality, or just whether we like them or not?
> 
> I think we could probably like industrial noise, if it had a back-beat and a little cymbal crash now and them...
> 
> ...


Industrial can be fun... ( with some chemicals in the belly  )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ-QBsXcjSk


funny thing is: it's actually like you describe it haha....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Woosey said:


> I mostly focus on Travis' percussion...


He is a great drummer, no doubt. But the music and the quality of their recordings isn't spectacular IMO.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not to revive an old thread but I got unsubscribed by accident. I was referring to the quality of the recordings of these bands. I realize these aren't everybody's favorite bands and some people may hate them. I was just wondering if they are recorded well.


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

With the exception of Blinks early 90's stuff & live album, I'd guess that most (if not all) of those recordings are victims of the "loudness wars"


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Guess that means they aren't recorded very well?


----------

